# Re-bitten by the writing bug



## Starby (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi all! This forum looks fantastic and I'm looking forward to having a proper look around. I've loved writing since I was a child and I used to write loads of short stories, but badly lost my confidence after I went to university to study English. I didn't write anything for several years or even think about it anymore as it was so painful. Then only a few weeks ago I rather innocently gave someone something I'd written about a past issue (without even thinking about it in terms of my writing) and was told I had a good way with words. Just that one comment and suddenly my desire to write hit me full force. I still don't have much confidence but something inside is urging me to write. Now I want to do it for myself and I guess I'm looking for useful tips and talk to other writers. I'm looking forward to reading the posts.


----------



## Sam (Apr 6, 2008)

Hello, and welcome to the forum. Glad to hear you've gotten back into writing. Hopefully you'll stick at it this time. 

Sam.


----------



## Nickie (Apr 6, 2008)

Hello to you, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## TJ Cruse (Apr 6, 2008)

Starby, welcome to the group. I'm sure you'll find lots of encouragement here as well.

TJ


----------



## Shinn (Apr 6, 2008)

Hello Starby and welcome to Writing Forums


----------



## Tiamat (Apr 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forums Starby.  Glad to have you with us, and even more glad that you've decided to give writing another go.


----------



## flashgordon (Apr 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Starby, good luck with your writing.


----------

